# AVI conversion software?



## dlance2005 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, does anyone know of any good *free* software to convert AVI movies to either .flv or .swf?  I know i'm kinda pushing it with the free part but I really don't want to have to spend any money on it.  I'm gonna start looking at posting some small movie clips on FA and i'm fairly sure that it wont work well if I post an .avi file, thanks.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 4, 2008)

the adobe flash encoder is pretty good


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 4, 2008)

SUPER

Google it, you will actually need to use IE to nav the site sadly the download doesn't work so far with it.

If you can't I can help you by emailing the program to you, it's not large.

It can convert any audio or movie file to anything else, almost. There are a few things you simply can't convert to and it will try and figure out a way around it. But this program is fast, light, and powerful.

Easy to convert anything to .flv.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 4, 2008)

MediaCoder. Or VirtualDub.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is a web based one
http://media-convert.com/

This is what I usually use.
http://www.wmrecorderpro.com/wmconverter.html


----------



## RailRide (Nov 4, 2008)

SuperÂ© isn't really what I'd call a lightweight program to e-mail to someone, being that it's about 24 megabytes. E-Rightsoft's website is a bit of a bear to navigate since they want you to hop through a couple of pages of "this is what out program can do" before actually reaching the download link at the bottom of the third page you encounter.

From the front page:
-first link is below the screenshot on the right, "download and use for free"
-then "Start Downloading SuperÂ©", 
-then "download and use"
-then finally " Download SUPER Â© setup file "

They don't make it easy, do they? At least the actual download link doesn't use any browser-specific shennanigans that I can see, just a link to the setup .EXE on http://www.erightsoft.com/S6Kg1.html

SuperÂ© does indeed have a "convert to SWF/FLV" function. I haven't used it yet (I mostly convert to AVI/DivX for YouTube uploads or my portable device), but I think it shows you SWF first, then gives you the choice between SWF and FLV afterwards. You'll also want to know that the settings menu is accessed by a right-click. That's also where you'll find where the app deposits your converted file (as by default, it puts it in one of its own subfolders) 

---PCJ


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Here is a web based one
> http://media-convert.com/



I use VirtualDub. Either that or quoted are what I'd called best.

SUPER is decent, but sometimes I can't stand it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 5, 2008)

RailRide said:


> SuperÂ© isn't really what I'd call a lightweight program to e-mail to someone, being that it's about 24 megabytes. E-Rightsoft's website is a bit of a bear to navigate since they want you to hop through a couple of pages of "this is what out program can do" before actually reaching the download link at the bottom of the third page you encounter.
> 
> From the front page:
> -first link is below the screenshot on the right, "download and use for free"
> ...



I can remember attempting to download it with firefox, at the point of download where there is (or use to be) a slight cue or wait before clicking to download, firefox couldn't go further but IE could. Wasn't a large issue.

And yea it is a ass to navigate but at least there's no adds or like spyware or BS. Oh, and it's not that large really... I mean I've transferred much larger than that though email, file shares, or IM.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 5, 2008)

May I offer you this link?

http://www.chip.de/downloads/SUPER-2008_17370353.html

Dunno if it's blocked since it's a german site, though. It worked for me (and FF of course). =3


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.erightsoft.com/S6Kg1.html

Scroll down to the bottom.

EDIT: Drat. It redirects. Scroll down to  "Start downloading SUPER right now and discover this fully featured Multimedia Freeware." and click on it, then scroll down to "SUPER Â© is a FREE Multimedia software to download and use" and click on that. Then finally, scroll down to the bottom of that page and click "Download SUPER setup file"http://www.erightsoft.info/GetFile.php?SUPERsetup.exe.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 13, 2008)

The Web Based Media-Convert is good however if you do use it *DONT* select the split into 5000kb sections box as it will save your files with a format like this _filename.avi.001_

You can also use YouTube Downloader (Allows you to download flash vid from youtube and convert via the same application to various formats) (Codecs ARE needed)


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 14, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Here is a web based one
> http://media-convert.com/


I prefer this the most. The only drawback is that you have to wait and upload what you want converted, after that's done and downloaded, you have to upload the fixed one again to the site.

I never use it for large files so I never bothered using an application. If you plan on using AVI's, you might want to get an application. To me, AVI's are excessively big compared to other video formats.


----------

